# Truma dual heater



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anyone help? we are travelling through France and the heater has decided to mal-function, we can get heat with the electric when on hook up but the gas ignition will not work...the fridge and cooker work with gas but if we try to put the heating on it will not ignite.
Any suggestions please as we may have to stay on Aires without electric.
Margaret :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heater*

Hi

Is this a Truma Combi boiler or a Trumatic heater? If you know the model it might help.

Is the gas cylinder full? I ask this as when I run the heating on gas, the cylinder runs out and I swap it. There is always enough left in the cylinder to allow the gas cooker to light though! Just a thought.

Russell


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Russel its a combi....we haven,t been using much gas and it was a full bottle..we put the gas on to boost the heating yesterday and it cut out. Tony is going to change the bottle tomorrow and see but the fridge and cooker works fine on gas. ( just tried to see)It was really really cold the night before woke up to a bad frost could that be anything to do with it ?We are on a site at Limoge using electric and we see in the book there is a service place at Toulouse any idea if a camp site around there?
Marg


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Marg,

You are using propane aren't you?

If so, light a burner on the hob, then try and start the boiler on gas.
If the flame lowers on the hob when the boiler is trying to start then it points to either a nearly empty bottle or a faulty gas regulator is also a possibility.


Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

What sort of gas are you using? Is it butane (blue cylinder), propane (red/orange cylinder) or LPG from a tank?

Butane is not good in cold weather, although the fact that your cooker is working is making me think about ruling this out.

As I said, I have known a cylinder to be empty and not allow the heating to run, yet the fridge and hob were ok for a tad longer.

When you run the heating on gas, does it light at all or fail to light? Do you get the red indicator bulb on the main control panel?

Is the boiler a Combi 4/Combi 6 or the C6002 EH?

I can't really help much more.

Russell

PS - mine is not working at all at present for heating, only hot water!


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

Is there a clicking noise from the fire? If not, you may have a battery ignition that needs a new battery.
Mine was near the floor, behind the cover.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

hymerhome said:


> Is there a clicking noise from the fire? If not, you may have a battery ignition that needs a new battery.
> Mine was near the floor, behind the cover.


+1


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep my c 6002eh i had in pieces in dover, with the same thing, I am assuming the red fail light is coming on, if so, and there's gas to the boiler, I checked that by shutting off the gas valve, and then disconnected the gas pipe union at the boiler then turned on the gas valve very quickly to hear a rush of gas, so reconnected that, and found one of the coils on the truma gas valve was loose and the retaining nut had come off, so refitted that and all was better, then we go onto the gas exaust fan, egnighter and the burner which then is a real pain... if i can help further please contact me, just back from Italy


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all very good advice and as it is quite dark now will try tomorrow. It is Butane and was a full bottle only used to boost the electric heating because was so cold and then when I lit the stove to boil the kettle it kicked out and hasn,t worked when tried since. It sounds as if going to light then clicks and red light comes on. So will try all your help as I say tomorrow. The make is Trauma combi 4E/6E no fire just blown air heating. Going to relax with beer and red wine now, thanks all  back again tomorrow no doubt
Marg


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just one thourght its a better idea to use propane red tank or LPG blue tanks are not so good in the deep cold ie below 0c but as you have mentioned that the oven and gas hob are ok, just check the hob, switch one burner on and note the flame height and then switch all the others on make sure there's no difference in the flame height and then the oven put that on as well if there's no difference in the flame height your gas pressure is ok even with the butane.. so thats not the problem....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

The Butane is the problem. At temperatures of 2 degrees or thereabouts, butane does not "take off" properly.

Use propane for all year round camping.

Russell


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Russell, sorry my head was all over the place last night we do use Propane and Tony has just done the test Pete suggested with the gas ring and the pressure did go down so looks like the regulator. Now we are wondering will we get one here to fit or are they more or less standard? Ours is a fixed in one on a 2009 Autotrail Cheyenne.
Marg


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TRUMA*

Hi

I had possible regulator problems in Spain last October and so now carry a spare.

How long are you away for? Could anyone get one in the UK and express post it somewhere? I do not know if the regulators overseas are the same, bit too technical for me! You could drop an email to www.trumauk.com and ask for agents overseas?

Russell


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Russell, Tony was just saying will carry a spare in future...horse and gate spring to mind :lol: We think there is a Trauma place in Toulous so going to ask Bob to ring for us as his French lot better than mine. If we can,t get a site there we can always go in B&B for a night as won,t set off till we know. Thanks for help
Marg


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Regulator*

Well, yes horse and gate spring to mind for me too. My problem was that the flames on the stove were orange, but strangely enough, so was the van next door. There was a lot of sea spray in the air - we were parked right on the beach - and we think that may have affected the air mix. However, I did decided then to carry a spare regulator and also bought a carbon monoxide detector.

Truma are pretty widespread so I am certain you will be ok.

If you stay on a campsite in Toulouse, would you let me know it's details as I want to try the A20 route to Spain soon.

Cheers

R


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes will do, we are on Parc Verger near Limoge at mo, lovely site and very nice and helpful English owned. I see Derby on your avatar, I am originally from there and still have lots of relatives there. Marg


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well you are on a good site and they will help you as much as possible.visited there when it was recently opened.going by the year of your van 2009, you should have the modern regulater fitted to the bulkhead of the gas locker.

cabby


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Cabby, yes getting lots of help. Bob rang the service depot at Toulouse and they are quite happy to take a look and see what the problem is so going tomorrow. It is the one fitted, so best let the experts take a look.  Marg


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi mygalnme .on your way from montaban on the D820 route-de-paris FENOUILLET . toulouse there is a m/h dealers on the left on corner of chem-du-bergeron castel caravanes with a good stock of accessories sat nav n 43.41.484 e 1.24.169 and work shop and going into toulouse this road takes you straight to city centre there is an other 3 or 4 m/h dealers keep a look out. our other autotrail did the same common fault with some reg's oiling up just lets a bit of gas through if your boiler is like me its a long way from the gas bottles so the reg is my bet hope this helps ,jud :wink:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Jud very helpful I,ve written it all down as won,t be on line.
Fingers crossed we get sorted tomorrow :wink:  Marg


----------

